# structuring your game



## hma123 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was looking for any tips or links to actually forming a strategy, structuring your game, etc etc....
Having a few competitions coming up and wanted to really try something new. I am a note taker yes for techniques but not sure how'd I go on formalizing a game plan or anything? 
Does anyone else do this? physically on paper, or mentally have a jj strategy that they go to or try to inforce when they roll?
If can you drop some knowledge on starting this
thanks!!!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 29, 2013)

Your gameplan should be simple. A sweeping statement. The rest are details and training. Ill let grapplers say more.
Example:
Do you want to go offense or defense, or play it by ear? Quick finish or full match? Keep it simple and go from there.
Your gameplan might just me 'get him down and submit him'. It might even happen that way. But even if it doesnt, the mentality sorts itself out and the rest is capability.

Alternate version: Figure out what you want then work to the goal. Its not complex. And i personally like visualization, so long as i limit the number of times i let myself restart the 'scene'.


----------

